# Introducing myself & my 90 gal Tetra tank



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Just joined the forum & wanted to introduce myself & my tank. I'm an RN in a small hospital. A friend had a 90 gal tank he didn't want & I had a 20 gal long I wanted to upgrade, so he brought me the tank for a case of beer & I dug in







I used the substrates from both tanks, added another Aquaclear 50 & let the tank settle







I've gradually, over the past month, been adding fish & plants. I use ro water for water changes (liquid rock from the tap), no nitrates or nitrites showing on test. Have 12 black skirt tetras, 13 cardinals, 6 emerald cories & 1 plain pleco







Plants are anubias, Javas, an Amazon sword, some water wisteria & Christmas & flame moss.
Loving this forum & looking forward to learning more!
Tetranerd
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to see another person from Michigan


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! Nice to be here!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

All plants except the back right corner behind the wisteria are real. Not really scaped, just a couple great driftwood pieces (center & back left) some seriyu rock & a couple caves that I may lose or keep. The pleco seems to like them. Lights are a couple 6000 K T8 fluourescent lights in a shoplight fixture on top of the tank. Water changes are 20% weekly, occasionally 50% if needed. So far, so good. Will be adding 12 more cardinals & calling it good for a while! I have a bunch if other large rocks I'm going to sell soon, when I get a few minutes to turn around 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## WVHoopie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice, like the way you placed things .


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! Just playing to make a safe place for fish & plants. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice swap! A 90 gallon for a case of beer? That's awesome! 
Anyway, glad you've discovered The Planted Tank forum. It's pretty cool here. Nice people.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice swap! Tank looks good, but why is that planting pot tag in the tank?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

for a case of beer eh? not bad


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

The tags are there so I could remember the names! I suppose I should take them out. Hard to read in there anyways 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the site, there is a lot of great information and people on here. Wish I could get a deal like you got, must be a great friend. Just make sure you research into certain plants that have strong roots because your pleco will get big over time and may uproot smaller plants. What I did when I first started keeping plants was edit my photo of my tank, with lines running to each plant stating what each one was. This made it easier for me until I knew them by heart. If you need anything feel free to message me, and I'll try to help. Good luck with your tank down the road!!!


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

I will remove the plain pleco. I'm guessing it's a common pleco. Will out grow that tank.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

*Getting rid of the pleco*



jczz1232 said:


> I will remove the plain pleco. I'm guessing it's a common pleco. Will out grow that tank.


I'm thinking about it seriously. Any suggestions? 

I was looking at some oto's but couldn't find any at the time. Have a better source for fish now. 

Anyone want to take on a now 5-6" common pleco for rehoming? I've added an RAOK in the forum for anyone interested.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

*Editing tank photo*



StraightAddicted said:


> ... What I did when I first started keeping plants was edit my photo of my tank, with lines running to each plant stating what each one was. This made it easier for me until I knew them by heart....


That's a great tip, StraightAddicted! Thanks so much. I'm playing with it now!


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

90-gallon for a case or beer. Can you introduce me to your friends? 

Seriously, though, nice tank. even "un-scaped" it looks pretty good.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Silmarwen said:


> 90-gallon for a case or beer. Can you introduce me to your friends?
> 
> Seriously, though, nice tank. even "un-scaped" it looks pretty good.


Thanks so much! I do have some great friends! :flick:


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Tetranerd said:


> That's a great tip, StraightAddicted! Thanks so much. I'm playing with it now!


Not a problem sir, and if your going to RAOK a pleco, def look into how to ship. If its to complicated see if any pet stores will take the guy for some credit you could use towards otos, SAE, or something else.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion about looking up how to ship & checking with my lfs. I appreciate the input. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Preuss Pets is going to help with rehoming my pleco. Then I can get something more appropriately sized for my aquarium.

Looking at using some of the extra rocks I have to create a terrace in the back left of the tank for African Water ferns

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Tetranerd said:


> Preuss Pets is going to help with rehoming my pleco. Then I can get something more appropriately sized for my aquarium.
> 
> Looking at using some of the extra rocks I have to create a terrace in the back left of the tank for African Water ferns
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Excellent news for the pleco 

I love terraced scapes! What kind of stone do you have in mind for it?


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

I have some petrified wood & lava-type rocks that came with the tank that I'm going to use for both creating the terrace & anchoring the water fern. I'll move the driftwood with the anubias to the back right of the tank & rearrange a couple crypts so I don't hurt them. Probably going to get the pot-caves out of there & make more hidey-holes with rock & driftwood. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

This gives me the excuse to get the rest of the plastic plants out of the tank! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Also lets me play with crazy glue & stacking rocks - simple entertainment is best, right? Add a glass or two of wine to the mix & it could get interesting! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Tetranerd said:


> Also lets me play with crazy glue & stacking rocks - simple entertainment is best, right? Add a glass or two of wine to the mix & it could get interesting!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


I can tell you're my kind of people.  Sounds like a fun evening some time, I can't wait to see what comes of it!


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Expecting a package soon with 2 rhizomes of African Water Fern and one next week with two small albino bristle nose plecos to take the place of the common pleco I'm rehoming. Haven't tried ordering through the for sale or trade forums before. Should be interesting to see how things come out. So far, it's been a relatively painless process but I don't have everything in the tank yet. 

Working this weekend on removing the "caves" from the tank and rescaping the back corners into terraces with suitable pleco caves. I've got an idea in mind to help the terraces stay where I put them. I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

So, my African Water Ferns arrived & assumed their position in the tank (see left) with a little rescape. Pleco goes to Preuss Pets tomorrow. Picking up 6 more cardinals & 1 or 2 anubias for the back left like the ones I moved to back right.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

6 more cardinals, anubias congentis (back left), anubias nana (front left), Christmas moss on the driftwood in the back & rearranged the water wisteria after tearing most of it up chasing the pleco to rehome! Very healthy fish- took 30 minutes of chase to wear him out enough I could catch him! Also picked up some floaters - dwarf water lettuce, red root floater & duck weed that my fish have already polished off. Other than cleaning & fertilizing, I think I'm done for a while! Time to let things settle in for a bit. Add the plecos next week & call it good. Time to find my good camera & get some better shots.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's the picture I forgot 







Sorry about the reflections off the tank!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Some better pictures
View attachment 56436

Without reflections
Left side
View attachment 56437

Right side
View attachment 56438

Center








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking good! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

*Question about filtration?*



Amandas tank said:


> Looking good! Thanks for the update!!


Thanks! 

Now I'm looking at filtration. I have 2 Aquaclear 50s on the tank now, but water is not getting as clear as I'd like. I've looked at a number of filtration systems, read over posts here on the forum and looked at pricing. 

I'm considering either upgrading to 2 Aquaclear 110s or changing to a canister. Would like to keep cost to what the Aquaclears would cost. Any suggestions for a good canister filter for my 90 gal? What would be the benefit of moving from HOB to canister?


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

I am in the process of doing this very thing. Replacing my 2 HOBS for 2 medium canisters. I think it's just more of a personal preference really. My HOBs have been working great, but I don't like the water fall that I get because it knocks my fish around if they pass under it and it is noisy. I liked the sound the first year, but now I hate it. I did eleviate the waterfalls for awhile by keeping the water level high enough the filter flow would just ripple across the surface, but that didn't work too good when we had an eartquake 2 weeks ago. Water was slopping out both sides of my tank and I thought fish were going to be carried right out with it!

I also like that canisters have more room for biological filtration as well as being hidden away from view


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

I find the waterfall noise rather soothing, but I can see where it could become irritating. Not sure if just upping the HOB capacity will clean things up as much as I'd like.

Can I ask which canisters you're considering? Won't be able to do anything until after Christmas, but do like to research before jumping. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Tetranerd said:


> I find the waterfall noise rather soothing, but I can see where it could become irritating. Not sure if just upping the HOB capacity will clean things up as much as I'd like.
> 
> Can I ask which canisters you're considering? Won't be able to do anything until after Christmas, but do like to research before jumping.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


I am getting two Rena Filstar XP2's. It took me a year of reading reviews about canisters before I finally settled. There's a lot to concider and something often overlooked is what is available to you if something goes wrong and you need replacement parts. I will not have a problem with this here. Also, there hasn't been many negative reviews about leaking, broken latches, cracks ect with this brand like some of the others.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! I'll add your information to my decision pool. It helps immensely. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Tetranerd said:


> Thanks! I'll add your information to my decision pool. It helps immensely.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Sure thing!


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

*Just bought*

Well, it's not a brand name, but we'll see how it works. I just bought an Odyssea CF500 canister filter for the tank. I will pull one of the AquaClear 50s and see how things go. BTW, I added pre-filter sponges on the intakes of the AquaClears and it made a HUGE difference in water clarity. 

Just got in a shipment of 3 albino BN plecos and a HUGE mat of Java fern and Bolbitis heudoliti from here on the forum and they're adding a good note to the tank. Update pictures in a bit. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Tetranerd said:


> Well, it's not a brand name, but we'll see how it works. I just bought an Odyssea CF500 canister filter for the tank. I will pull one of the AquaClear 50s and see how things go. BTW, I added pre-filter sponges on the intakes of the AquaClears and it made a HUGE difference in water clarity.
> 
> Just got in a shipment of 3 albino BN plecos and a HUGE mat of Java fern and Bolbitis heudoliti from here on the forum and they're adding a good note to the tank. Update pictures in a bit.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Great! Sounds like things are going well for you. Looking forward to seeing your new pics


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Tank with new plants & inhabitants. Still need more plant height in the corners. I think it's time to trim the water wisteria & see what I can do with that. What I have has doubled in the past month. Will also be adding Hygrophilia pinnafitada (sp?) to the tank soon. We'll see how it will do in the higher light areas of the tank.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

One if my 3 new bristle nose pleco







Another on the Amazon sword







Right side of tank with black skirts & cardinals showing off for the cameras. Can't get the cories out with the lights on







Left side of tank with a bank of bolbitis

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats on your new Bristlenose! I love them


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Tank today - new filter installed (boy is it quiet!), a few new floaters & everything growing in nicely








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

So, when I installed the new Odyssey CF500, I put a plastic bag around it just in case. When I checked on it this afternoon, it was a good thing I did. Apparently, I didn't get the quick connect heads down tight all the way. I had a couple gallons of water in the bag. Have corrected the issue & further tightened the edge bolts, double-bagged it & have it running again.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Tank as of today. A few judicious additions, a few minor plant rearrangements & a recent major trim & replant. Next project is developing a corral for the floaters so they stay where the light for them is & provide the filtered light needed for the plants below. CFS500 is working great except getting air in from somewhere, which makes it a little noisier than silent. Suggestions, helpful hints or ideas are all greatly appreciated!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Stems will be phased out as echinodorus grow up but serve a purpose now. Will be adding a bit more light to the right. Am dosing with a small dose of excel daily & comprehensive every other day. Looking at getting dry ferts & mixing my own after some research here. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarvitron (Aug 6, 2012)

If its anything like my Aquatop CF400 then it's leaking at one of the screw down hose collars on the intake line. I had to really reef on mine to get it sealed.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look there first.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Today's tank - moved the tree a little to the left to get it out if dead center, rearranged the anubias & hygrophilia diformis to bunch them together more effectively, trimmed off a few dead or moss covered branches. Starting to approach my vision for the tank thanks to what I'm learning here! 
FTS
View attachment 60348

Tank left front
View attachment 60350

Tank right front
View attachment 60352

My anubias







Dosing with Seachem Comprehensive & Excel daily. Will be switching to PPS dosing with dry ferts & Metricide 14 when the Seachem supplies are depleted to lower cost. Any suggestions regarding aquascape, lighting, etc gratefully appreciated. Will probably be doing a floater RAOK soon! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Full tank








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Tank left front
View attachment 60364

Tank right front








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Grr - not letting me add more than 1 picture per post. Tank left front








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

An even better FTS 








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

The tank looks great. I'm also originally from Michigan (moved to Connecticut last year).


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

WestHaven said:


> The tank looks great. I'm also originally from Michigan (moved to Connecticut last year).


Thanks! I hear Connecticut is beautiful. Closest I've been is MD. Happy New Year!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

beautiful tank...and for a case of beer! what a deal!
can I suggest you repost a picture of the first day along side of how wonderful it looks today
could be just the tags are out but somehow it looks different! hehehe

WELL DONE!


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, Meganne. As requested - day 1 
View attachment 60658

Now








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 1








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 1 was all plastic, now is all live plants. It just keeps getting better, the more I learn here. Thank you all!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Tetranerd said:


> ... CFS500 is working great except getting air in from somewhere, which makes it a little noisier than silent. Suggestions, helpful hints or ideas are all greatly appreciated!


Sort of the bible for CFS500 is CWO4Gunner's review and modification thread. I read a bit of it and toward the end there's a suggestion to put the filter on a timer for a periodic shutdown to allow air that accumulates from cavitation to escape. See page 25, post #248. Maybe that's got something to do with your issue?


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

RickRS said:


> Sort of the bible for CFS500 is CWO4Gunner's review and modification thread. I read a bit of it and toward the end there's a suggestion to put the filter on a timer for a periodic shutdown to allow air that accumulates from cavitation to escape. See page 25, post #248. Maybe that's got something to do with your issue?


Could be! Thanks! I read through some of it but got out off by the bickering in the thread. I'll read through it again to see what else I missed. Otherwise, it's doing a great job for me. 


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

My tank as of today. Will be replacing the plants in the back right with Crinium & Crypt balansae when they arrive, thanks to Gordon Richards. I feel a big RAOK coming on!








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brinks (Dec 19, 2007)

*A 24 for a 90*

Great trade, nice tank.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

MAJOR rescape this weekend with some good RAOK. Floaters are corralled, swords have light & room. Crypts & Crinum made it through a 10 day ship in freezing cold & are starting to take off. One of my swords just bloomed & has a baby hanging at the top of the tank. Will look better when everything grows in but may need to talk to Gordon about more crypt balansae. Here's why it looks like now.







Also cleaned out my CFS500 for the first time since installing 2 months ago. Relatively painless & back to work within 15 minutes.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

It looks fantastic!! It's like, a deep jungle on one side, then opens up to a lovely glade on the other side.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Silmarwen said:


> It looks fantastic!! It's like, a deep jungle on one side, then opens up to a lovely glade on the other side.


Thanks! The floaters do a good job of shading my anubias, bolbitis and java, then I leave the other side open for the stuff that needs more light. 

Starting into the journey of making my own fertilizers as of today. Have had the chemicals for a few weeks but have been using up the Flourish comprehensive before I mixed anything up. Can't wait to see how it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldJedi (Dec 1, 2009)

How did you corral those floaters?


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

OldJedi said:


> How did you corral those floaters?


Air tubing with a knot tied on each end so it floats. One end anchored in a planter on the back of the tank, the other end with a thread tied around it & tied by the front of my light


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Some shots from today - black skirts & cardinals







Angels prowling







Baby sword pearling (don't remember which kind - I have 5 different types)








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Tetranerd said:


> Air tubing with a knot tied on each end so it floats. One end anchored in a planter on the back of the tank, the other end with a thread tied around it & tied by the front of my light


Interesting idea! 

Love the progression of your plantings


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Saxtonhill said:


> Interesting idea!
> 
> Love the progression of your plantings


Thanks so much! Swords are pearling daily. Replaced the water wisteria in the back right with green cabomba. Now looking for purple cabomba to join it. Just getting over a heavy infestation of slime algae. Thank goodness for hydrogen peroxide & Metricide. BN plecos are filling up with the dead algae - wouldn't touch it when it was trying to take over.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a full tank shot








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll trade you two cases of beer for the tank? Double your original investment roud:

Welcome. Nicely done!!!


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Dx3Bash said:


> I'll trade you two cases of beer for the tank? Double your original investment roud:
> 
> Welcome. Nicely done!!!


LOL! Thanks for the offer & the welcome. I think I'll keep playing with it for a while longer. Got a bit more than a couple cases worth in it now. :beer:

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

My sword collection








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

My angels laid eggs this morning & are protecting them fiercely, even from their reflections. A few white eggs, but most are translucent. Too cool!








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking good and plants are coming along nicely. Congrats on the Angels spawning. I had some in a previous set up that had started spawning before I had to break down the tank. Never did get part the laying the eggs stage, but it was really interesting to watch them defend the eggs for a day.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

*Angel eggs*

Thanks, BarbH. That's about how long the eggs lasted - a day. By the time I got home from work, the eggs were all white and they were gone by this morning but it was funny watching them protect them and try to fan them. They're still protecting their corner from all comers (except the bottom feeders) so I'm sure they'll try again. :icon_smil


----------



## Magnum26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tetranerd said:


> I'm thinking about it seriously. Any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking at some oto's but couldn't find any at the time. Have a better source for fish now.
> 
> Anyone want to take on a now 5-6" common pleco for rehoming? I've added an RAOK in the forum for anyone interested.


Bristlenose plecs would be fine I have four in a 56g because they only get to around 5-6" as a max depending on male and female and are pretty (well I think they are). Otos and Shrimp like Amanos would be good too. 

Nice tank though I'll swap you for a bottle of jack. :wink:


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

Tetranerd said:


> Thanks, BarbH. That's about how long the eggs lasted - a day. By the time I got home from work, the eggs were all white and they were gone by this morning but it was funny watching them protect them and try to fan them. They're still protecting their corner from all comers (except the bottom feeders) so I'm sure they'll try again. :icon_smil


Not unusual for their first couple of tries. With mine they tried again about a month later.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> Bristlenose plecs would be fine I have four in a 56g because they only get to around 5-6" as a max depending on male and female and are pretty (well I think they are). Otos and Shrimp like Amanos would be good too.
> 
> Nice tank though I'll swap you for a bottle of jack. :wink:


I have 3 BN albino plecos in there now and they're quite happy. They're just getting big enough to start showing the bristles on the nose. 

My angels would just make an expensive snack out of any shrimp except the biggest. The angels aren't as piggy as the black skirts are, though. You'd swear the black skirts were never fed. Act like they're piranhas!

The offers of libation are greatly appreciated! After the day at work today, I could certainly use them, but I think I'll hang on to the tank for a little while longer. LOL!:biggrin::icon_lol:


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

BarbH said:


> Not unusual for their first couple of tries. With mine they tried again about a month later.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


That's what I'm looking forward to. If I ever want to keep the babies, I'll pull them to a different tank. Good to see another Michigander here!


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

Tetranerd said:


> That's what I'm looking forward to. If I ever want to keep the babies, I'll pull them to a different tank. Good to see another Michigander here!


If you ever do get interested in trying to raise them, there is a lot of good info available on the web. I have been thinking about getting Angels again when I set up my 72. Also have a couple of empty 20s and an empty 50 that I could use if I decided to seriously try breeding them. It is nice to see quite a few people on here from Michigan 

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

*3/15/13 Full tank shot*

Here's today's picture. Still low tech, despite increasing the lights just a bit. I have added a 48" T5 single and a 24" T5 single to the tank to replace the T8 lighting I had. I like the effect and so far, the plants are too. Gave away a few of the baby Ocelot swords to make more elbow room for the other swords. The Amazon in the back started at 2" tall in Sept. It's almost 10" now.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Doesn't want to post from the computer so let's try from phone:








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

